# Kibble mixed with cooked food ?



## rtague

Is it possible to mix some cooked ground beef ,turkey etc with my dogs kibble?,I know you can't mix raw meat with kibble because of the difference in time it takes to digest,does the same apply to cooked meat?.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Depends on the amount you are talking about. If you are talking about adding a pound of ground meat to the meal, I wouldn't do that. If you are talking about just adding leftovers from the family meal, go ahead.

With that said, YEARS ago I used to add raw hamburger meat to my dog's kibble. A big glob of meat. My uninformed vet advised his uninformed client (me) not to because it would throw the balance off. I didn't have a problem the few weeks I did it.


----------



## PDXdogmom

When I feed kibble meals I subtract about 1/4 of the amount of what I'd feed (if feeding only kibble) and add lightly cooked chicken, turkey, egg, or possibly a little salmon. I'm pescatarian; so there are no left-overs other than some seafood very occasionally. It has worked well for my dogs.


----------



## Celt

I've mixed boiled chicken, boiled/"fried"ground beef and canned fish (salmon/tuna) into my dogs' kibble and never had a problem. But my dogs' are use to having their food changed without any transitioning so I don't know if that would affect how they did with this


----------



## tem_sat

I have added boneless proteins such as raw chicken and raw beef heart without issues. I think adding something like 25% max of raw boneless is worth a try. Either it will or will not work for your dog. Also you can add canned sardines packed in water as they are actually cooked. I would not feed bone-in + kibble.


----------



## Tobi

not a problem in moderation, we do this still with leftovers if they go 3-4 days in the fridge without people eating it  

ground beef, turkey, chicken, you name it he gets the leftovers. something to add, if you have spices and stuff on it, you may want to just make a quick rinse so it doesn't cause any upset


----------



## rtague

Thanks for the replies,I'm going to start adding a little cooked and see haw it goes.


----------



## cast71

I give my dog cooked meat in his kibble all the time. It's pretty much like adding 95% canned meats to kibble except it's 100% meat. It's always a good idea to supplement dry food with extra meat if you can.


----------



## rtague

Thanks cast71.


----------



## cast71

No problem:becky: Somewhere on this site, it's recommended not to feed more than 40% meat and 60% kibble. I really don't think it has to be so scientifically. Just rotate the meats and have some fun.


----------



## wags

I do give the dogs if I have any type leftovers that are good for them such as fish, chciken not so much red meat as I myslef stick away from it so the others from the night before dinner I will give them a treat with their food of this in the morning. Only if I have it though!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Yep, Jackson also gets the leftovers... chicken, steak, hamburger, etc if we humans don't eat them. I just mix a little bit into his kibble, add a bit of water, stir it up and wa-la! We've always done this with no problems.


----------



## rtague

Thanks everyone.


----------



## doggiedad

i give my dog a raw 4oz pattie of beef with his kibble.
i also give him cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast,
cooked fish, canned fish (in water no salt added). sometimes i 
pressure cook a whole chicken. when the chicken is done i go through
and moosh the bones my fingers. the bones are soft after cooking. i use
the pressure cooked chicken as a topping (2 tablespoons or more)
for his kibble. sometimes i add can food to his kibble. my dog gets a variety
of things added to his kibble. sometimes he gets his kibble plain, warm
water added. i give him his kibble plain sometimes just to make sure
he'll eat it that way just in case there's nothing to add to it.


----------



## 1605

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yep, Jackson also gets the leftovers... chicken, steak, hamburger, etc if we humans don't eat them. I just mix a little bit into his kibble, add a bit of water, stir it up and wa-la! We've always done this with no problems.


On the days that I add tinned salmon to Zio's kibble, I reduce his dry food by an appropriate amount as I don't want to overfeed him; likewise if I give him any large amount of cooked protein. 

NO BEEF for him, though... his GI can't tolerate it. (Been there, done that, got the vet's bill to prove it :redface


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I have fed crockpotted meat mix along with kibble for years.

In my small crock pot I put a pound of meat, a bit of organ meats/liver and some fish (usually a tilapia or salmon fillet, not very big). COok. Then I drain the liquid/fat (pancreatitis girls at my house). 

Top the kibble (about 10% meat to 90% kibble) plus nice warm water. They do great like this. 
HTH


----------



## CorgiPaws

I agree with Cast, no need to break it down scientifically. Just add some meat and have fun with it! I think it's always a good idea to supplement kibbles with fresh foods, promarily meats, when at all possible.


----------



## kevin bradley

oh yea, all the time. watch their poop for a couple days maybe just to make sure no digestive issues.... but doubtful you'll have a problem.


----------



## I<3MYMASTIFF

cast71 said:


> I give my dog cooked meat in his kibble all the time. It's pretty much like adding 95% canned meats to kibble except it's 100% meat. It's always a good idea to supplement dry food with extra meat if you can.


I agree...

I have tried a Raw Diet, Straight kibble, dry with wet, raw in the am and kibble for dinner. I am currently doing cooked meat over kibble. Every dog is different but I have had the best luck with cooked meat over kibble. You may have to try a variety of meats to see what he/she likes, you can't just assume that your Dog will like chicken or steak you have to go through a trial period. Also they may only like ground or chopped or shredded. In conclusion I have not had any issues thus far with cooked muscle meat over kibble. (Organ meat is ok too but to much will cause diarrhea) I would recommend rotating 2-3 different types of meat. To much of anything is not good for you, even water. Enjoy the very short time that we have with our animals...


----------



## Angmas0001

1605 said:


> On the days that I add tinned salmon to Zio's kibble, I reduce his dry food by an appropriate amount as I don't want to overfeed him; likewise if I give him any large amount of cooked protein.
> 
> NO BEEF for him, though... his GI can't tolerate it. (Been there, done that, got the vet's bill to prove it :redface


How did you know about he can't have beef?


----------

